# الباب الضيق فالخدمه



## blackguitar (20 فبراير 2006)

*الباب الضيق فالخدمه*

*+++الإستمرار في الخدمه رغم المحاربات++**+*​











*" تقدم بعض الفريسيين قائلين له اخرج من ههنا لأن هيرودس يريد أن يقتلك. فقال لهم أمضو وقولوا لهذا الثعلب هأنا اخرج شياطين وأشفي اليوم وغدا وفي اليوم الثالث أكمل... لأنه لايمكن أن يهلك نبي خارجا عن أورشليم"(لو 13: 31-35)*​

*+++ وهنا يتضح أن الرب يسوع نفسه أول من أجتاز الباب الضيق .لكي يعلمنا أن ندخل من الباب الضيق لا من الباب الواسع+++*
*+++فهيرودس يريد أن يقتل الرب يسوع +++*







*س: ولماذا يريد هيرودس أن يقتل الرب؟*


*لأنه يخرج الشياطين ويتمم الشفاء للناس ,وهنا يوجد مضاده وتعارض ...**فالذي يخدم ويعمل أعمال مجيده يحارب من قبل عدو الخير.*

*+++ فالرب يسوع يخرج شياطين وينقذ الناس المعذبين من إبليس...ويجول يصنع خيرا,..لذلك يريد هيرودس أن يقتله... فهذا هو الباب الضيق.*


 
*مثال:-*
*+++ إنسان يقول انا بخدم.لكنهم يضطهدوني ويحاربوني في الخدمه ... لذلك سأمتنع عن الخدمه . ولا يستطيع احد ان يلومني علي ذلك.*
*أقول له إنت بتصرفك هذا ترفض أن تدخل من الباب الضيق... ولأنهم إضطهدوك في أتناء خدمتك أو قالوا عنك كلام إدانه_ أو تحقير أو أهانه _... تترك الخدمه !!!...لأ... بل ينبغي أن تواصل خدمتك ولا تتوقف عنها أبدا رغم كل المضايقات و المحاربات. فبذلك تدخل من الباب الضيق.*
*والرب يقول:-" طوبي لكم إذا عيروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمه شريرة من أجلي كاذبين"(5:11)*
*+++والرب يسوع علمنا إنه إذا رفض البعض خدمتنا يجب أن لا نتوقف عن الخدمه ونيأس .بل نستمر, ويتضح ذلك عندما قال الفريسيون للرب:-*

*"أذهب من ههنا لان هيرودس يريد أن يقتلك"*



*+++ والرب أدرك بحكمته إن الفريسيون أيضا متفقين مع هيرودس في الراي ضده . ويرغبون في أبعاده عن الخدمه لأنهم هم الذين أبلغوه برساله هيرودس وقالوا له أذهب من ههنا.*


*+++ لذلك أجابهم الرب بحكمه.بأن جعل إجابته علي سؤال هيرودس تكون عن طريقهم *
*(الفريسيون)،لكي يعرفوا هم أيضا أن الاجابه كما أنها موجهه لهيرودس. موجهه لهم أيضا إذ قال:-** "إمضوا وقولوا لهذا الثعلب ها أنا أخرج شياطين وأشفي اليوم وغدا وفي اليوم الثالث أكمل..."*
*+++بمعني أنني مستمر في الخدمه وفي عمل الخير والاحسان إليكم رغم استحقاقكم،وأخرج الشياطين وأتمم الشفاء اليوم وغدا،وفي اليوم الثالث سف أكمل لأني لابد أن أكمل خدمتي رغم أنكم*
*رافضين لها.ورغم جحودكم وشركم وقساوه قلوبكم **" لأنه لا يمكن أن يهلك نبي خارجا عن أورشليم"*
*+++++++++++++++++++++*
*منقووووووووووووووووووووووول*


----------



## †gomana† (20 فبراير 2006)

*موضوع رائع فعلا يا بلاكوتا*
*+++ إنسان يقول انا بخدم.لكنهم يضطهدوني ويحاربوني في الخدمه ... لذلك سأمتنع عن الخدمه . ولا يستطيع احد ان يلومني علي ذلك.
أقول له إنت بتصرفك هذا ترفض أن تدخل من الباب الضيق... ولأنهم إضطهدوك في أتناء خدمتك أو قالوا عنك كلام إدانه_ أو تحقير أو أهانه _... تترك الخدمه !!!...لأ... بل ينبغي أن تواصل خدمتك ولا تتوقف عنها أبدا رغم كل المضايقات و المحاربات. فبذلك تدخل من الباب الضيق.*
*والرب يقول:-" *

*تعرف انا بتزرزر كتير لما بيحصل معايا نفس الكلام ده واقول لاءة انا هاسيب الخدمة دى لا مش هارجع تانى للخدمة دى *

*جميلة اوى موضوعك ده *
*شكرا ليك وربنا يباركك*


----------



## blackguitar (20 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسى يا جيجى على مرورك *
*المفروض كلنا نعرف يعنى ايه الام الخدمه ويعنى ايه ضريبه الخدمه*


----------

